# Mass. To Put Official Airplane On Auction Block



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Now do you think if Coupe was using it the for sale sign would be on it.*








(File Image) 
AP

BOSTON (AP) ― Gov. Deval Patrick is ordering a little used state airplane sold as part of his sweeping *budget cutting plan*.

But unlike Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, who famously ordered a state-owned jet worth more than $2 million sold, Massachusetts' official aircraft is a lowly Cessna airplane, purchased in 1974 for just $22,000.

It's sitting in a hangar in Norwood and is owned by the *Massachusetts Aeronautics Commission*, which at one time used it to travel to small airports for inspections.

The last time anyone logged hours on the plane was a year ago.

Officials said the airplane could sell for between $40,000 and $60,000 -- and save taxpayers nearly $28,000 a year in maintenance and storage fees.

http://wbztv.com/local/state.airplane.sale.2.843873.html


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice file photo.

Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

THIS is a 1974 Cessna.


----------

